# Why is Twp. Salt Blue?



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Why is it that the salt that people use in bulk is usually blue, but the bagged is white. Is it not NaCl?


----------



## OriginalSnowman (Feb 6, 2002)

Generally speaking, bagged salt is "solar salt" that is evaporated and contains less of the impurities that may affect color. Bulk rock salt is mined and will bring with it whatever else is in the ground around and with it.

This is a VERY general statement. To learn more, visit the The Salt Institute's web site.The Sale Institute


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Check out the "Brown Salt" thread a few below this one for the answer.


----------



## greasemonkey (Mar 14, 2001)

Around here (ann arbor, MI), the salt the road commisions use is blue. I think its treated with some kind of anti clumping agent. Sometimes the supplier that I used to get bulk from would have it, I guess when the county suppliers had a surplus.

-J


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I could be wrong of course... since it's known to happen. But isn't the salt blue because they dye it for tracking purposes?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Honest, the answer is in the "Brown Salt" thread. Lots of other little tid bits to learn there too. Check it out:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5067


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

The salt is blue because its sweetheart broke up with it....

(Sorry. I know that was silly but I couldn't resist any longer.) 


But here's a serious question I've had--It seems like the salt that's left on my windsheild from spray coming off the road is stickier than it was years ago. It takes more than a simple wipe with a rag to get it to come off the glass. I don't remember it being that way before. Is it my imagination, or is there something about the way it's treated these days that makes it harder to wipe off? Any expert opinions?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

No expert here, but I'll take my stab at it. Maybe they are using a pre-wet system with brine or liquid de-icer that causes this? That's one possible guess LOL. I can think of other potential guesses but that's my turn. Next?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I'm with BRL on this one. I believe it is some type of wetting agent, or sticking agent that is added to the pre wet system. Not only that, but sometimes calcium chloride is mixed with salt, or applied to roads itself.

~Chuck


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I didn't think it was my imagination, but these days I'm never sure....


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't know, we've seen yuour imagination at work in some of your posts here... I'd still be suspicious of it.


----------

